# Auto Headlight Sensitivity



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey All,

I'm still reading the owner's manual, so apologies if I missed it, but can you adjust the sensitivity of the automatic headlights? I personally find that they tend to be pretty sensitive for turning on.

Thanks!

~Spritz


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

If you can, it will be clearly described in the OM section on lighting.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Spritzup said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm still reading the owner's manual, so apologies if I missed it, but can you adjust the sensitivity of the automatic headlights? I personally find that they tend to be pretty sensitive for turning on.
> 
> ...


Yes. In the infotainment under car and then settings on bottom right. You will get the option for lights and there you can set the sensitivity. I have tried all 3 and found that the Medium to be best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for this. I had found that setting, but the wording left it unclear as to what it did. I'm happy to report though that setting it to "Later" has the lights performing how I expected.

~Spritz


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I tell you this thing I sensitive to activate and to deactivate it takes a while to do so. Plus at times the dash day/night dim feature (map view) at times does not properly change especially night view. I have to take it to the infotainment and then back to dash.


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

Hfqkhal said:


> I tell you this thing I sensitive to activate and to deactivate it takes a while to do so. Plus at times the dash day/night dim feature (map view) at times does not properly change especially night view. I have to take it to the infotainment and then back to dash.


i think there's an option in the infotainment regarding the night view. Dunno about sensitivity or just being able to turn it off. The system probably use the same sensor but different parameters, doubt they're linked. Default for nav might be most sensitive and then not an option to change?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

kootenaydub said:


> i think there's an option in the infotainment regarding the night view. Dunno about sensitivity or just being able to turn it off. The system probably use the same sensor but different parameters, doubt they're linked. Default for nav might be most sensitive and then not an option to change?


Yes I have it set to automatic. So basically when lights turn on it goes to night mode. When I switch back to the main screen it shows night mode and then switch back to dash it will show correctly in night mode. When this carries over it means the settings are connected plus it works correctly in majority of times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

